# Pls Help!!!===Attestation



## girivivek (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking out for the opportunities in UAE. Prior leaving to UAE, need to do some important and essential task.

I am Nepalese citizen, have Indian academic degrees (All high school (12th) Under-grad and Masters). Now the issue is, where i need to get my documents attested, in Nepal or in India? if Indian attestation is required, does Indian embassy in Nepal can do the attestation or else do i need to visit the India? If it need to get it done from India, where i need go for the same? I have heard that only recent degree(in my case, Masters) need to get attested, is it true???

I will really appreciate you response.

Please Help.


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello,

This is my first post but I'll try to help you. Your degrees need to be attested in whichever country they originate from. I don't know if the Indian embassy/consulate will help you in Nepal, as this varies from country to country. Best thing to do is call and ask. I know that from the American process, the best way is to get in done in America, but I have heard that they can attest in the embassy/consulate in Dubai but I also heard it costs much more than back in the mainland. For attestation in general, it is usually done by province and then the greater federal authority, but as I said India could have a very different and possibly easier process. You need to get all of your degrees attested if you plan on using them and if they are vastly different from each other (if your master's is in a different field, etc). If they are the same field, you could get away with just the master's, but to be on the safe side I would do all of them (I did that). 

Overall, you need to make a few phone calls to each government and figure it out from there. Sorry I can't be more help. If you have questions for this side (the UAE), I could possibly be more help though.


----------



## girivivek (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Abdul!!!


----------

